# Never Own a Lab before, HELP!



## savannah (Feb 25, 2008)

I might be taking in a 2 year old black lab soon, she is very hyper and is starved for attention. I know I have alot of work to do on her, she was never really properly train how to behave in a house or taught any basic obedience. The owner just had a baby and the poor dog is so hyper & they are afriad she might hurt the baby so their solution is to keep her locked in a caged area in their basement. She isn't getting any excerise and labs need that. I guess what I am asking is how close in personality do they have to goldens? Goldens to me seem to have a happy go lucky personality. I just want to kinda know what to expect with a lab since I have never owned one before.


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

How sad for that poor dog. I'm so glad you're considering taking him in. My sister has a lab. As a puppy he was a bit more energetic than my golden, but not dramatically different. I bet you'll find that if he gets regular exercise and some basic obedience training, that "hyper" lab will settle right down.


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

I think you will find them pretty close as far as their needs are concerned (exercise, daily life structure, etc.). The major difference I find with my two is in sheer muscle power. Spip is way stronger than Flem. She is also much more food motivated, a bit less of a cuddle bug and a lot more destructive with toys but that, I think, can depend on the individual dog. I hope you can get that girl and get her out of her "prison". If she is around 2, she should be over her main chewing stages and ready to be the great dog Labs can be.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

You are wonderful for taking her in. My niece's yellow lab is hyper,too. He calmed down after the age of 2, but still paces the house and property. He is very high energy and needs more exercise, but is very affectionate with everyone, all ages.


----------



## Phoebe (Feb 8, 2006)

I've never had a lab before, but most people I've known that have labs have implied that they have a lot of energy until they are about 2-3 YO and then calm down...although it didn't seem like that happened in Marley & Me (love that book).

We have a lab next door, she's still a puppy, not even a year old yet, but I am just loving her! She does have a lot of energy, but she has the friendliest, most joyful personality. 

I think most dogs do great once they get some obedience training and daily exercise, I think if you want it to work, it will.

Jan, Seamus, Gracie, Phoebe & Duke


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Here's my niece's lab with her little one's 3 & 1yr. Sidney, the lab, is 4. We call them the The 3 Amigos


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

That Pic is too cute!


----------



## Daisy n Me (May 17, 2007)

I've had several labs before and they're very similar to goldens.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Mine is great! ANY dog would be hyper in that situation. Can't tell you how many crazy, hyper outdoor/kennel Goldens I have rescued who became gentle, easy going angels once they became house dogs. Bless you for taking in this Lab!


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

Try this forum....lab-retriever.net....you'll see that there are all different types of lab personalities, the same as goldens. I have 2 labs that are calm but my neighbor has a lab that is nuts!!! LOL It may be that the lab that you are considering is just hyper from being in a crate all the time or from lack of training. Good luck!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

I agree with Thalie, not much difference except Finny just has more weight to throw around. He is also more dominant, but that is a personality issue, I think. I think you will do great with a lab, thank you for helping him! Is he neutered?


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Thank you for taking her in and giving her a furever home. Most labs that I have been around have had personalities alot like labs. Most were been hyper until age 2-3 but then calmed down. Give her the same attention and exercise you give your golden and that should help her become the great dog she was meant to be.


----------



## savannah (Feb 25, 2008)

Thanks for all you guys info. I am hoping I can bring this lab in, right now I am trying to figure out what to do for my 9 year golden boy, Dakota. He might be having hip replacement done so I am kinda scared on being this lab in but I know if I don't do something this poor dog will be trap in this cage. The people who own this lab are relatives of mine & I know they would give us the lab but I don't think they would give her up to anyone else. What to do?????


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Labs are the eternal optimists. My Jasmine is 7, but other than the grey around her mouth and her eyes, you would never have a clue. She is always happy and smiling and just assumes that everyone loves her. I have always had lab mixes and they have all been wonderful dogs!


----------



## xtine77 (Aug 10, 2007)

We had a Lab when i was in high school and she was the smartest and goofiest dog ever!  they do have a lot of energy though and from experience with ours they are very attentive to emotions i'm no expert so guess that's just a personality thing


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

_ now - go to CafePress.com & order item #1147459 _

_it's a baseball cap with a pic of Black Lab & Golden on it. (sorry, I haven't had the patience to acquint myself with att. posting) _

I was sooo excited to find this hat - want all black/goldie owners to have one, too!


----------

